# What happened between Hans Zimmer and Ridley Scott?



## H.R. (Mar 6, 2014)

I've always had this question: What happened between Hans Zimmer and Ridley Scott? Why aren't they work together anymore ? It would be very nice if Mr.Zimmer himself answer this question.

I just miss their collaboration. :( I want Exodus with Hans's music.


----------



## Blackster (Mar 6, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think it is a wise idea to ask such questions. It is/was a collaboration between two guys and what business is it of yours?

To me it feels like asking about contracts and agreements made between two persons. Not everything has to go public (unless they agree to do an official announcement).


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lately I've been thinking about the same 
For example in "Robin Hood" i STRONGLY ! felt the lack of collaboration Hans Zimmer- Ridley Scott.

Actually, I would add that Harry Gregson-Williams-Ridley Scott were pretty amazing in "Kingdom of Heaven" to.


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 6, 2014)

Could just be scheduling conflicts, Zimmer seems like a very busy guy at the moment. Stop trying to score everything Hans! :D

Personally, I say bring back the Tangerine Dream + Ridley Scott collaboration, shake everything up!


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Of course this question about collaboration 
was perhaps not an appropriate to ask Maestro himself


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 6, 2014)

Vangelis + Ridley Scott was also great.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 7, 2014)

After years of giving us masterpieces in both departments I guess we as fans have the rights to know the reason. It's not only about the collaboration between two people, It's about millions of people lose themselves into the great visual of Scott and soul touching music of Zimmer. I'm sorry if it's not a right question and I completely understand If the master doesn't want to answer it.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 7, 2014)

H.R. @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> After years of giving us masterpieces in both departments I guess we as fans have the rights to know the reason. It's not only about the collaboration between two people, It's about millions of people lose themselves into the great visual of Scott and soul touching music of Zimmer.



You are kidding, right? :shock:


----------



## Tatu (Mar 7, 2014)

H.R. @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> After years of giving us masterpieces in both departments I guess we as fans have the rights to know the reason. It's not only about the collaboration between two people, It's about millions of people lose themselves into the great visual of Scott and soul touching music of Zimmer. I'm sorry if it's not a right question and I completely understand If the master doesn't want to answer it.



You should save this kind of fanboy questions to reddit AMA's and alike and let the man breath a little bit while checking this forum. But that's just my opinion, who knows if he likes these questions/topics or not.


----------



## AKR (Mar 7, 2014)

H.R. @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> After years of giving us masterpieces in both departments I guess we as fans have the rights to know the reason. It's not only about the collaboration between two people, It's about millions of people lose themselves into the great visual of Scott and soul touching music of Zimmer. I'm sorry if it's not a right question and I completely understand If the master doesn't want to answer it.



How does being a fan entitled you to knowledge of private business relationships? You buy access to the music, not the business dealings behind the scenes.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 7, 2014)

H.R. @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> After years of giving us masterpieces in both departments I guess we as fans have the rights to know the reason. It's not only about the collaboration between two people, It's about millions of people lose themselves into the great visual of Scott and soul touching music of Zimmer. I'm sorry if it's not a right question and I completely understand If the master doesn't want to answer it.



You're just "a little bit" obsessed with Mr. Zimmer, aren't you?


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw "The Counselor" (2013) by, Ridley Scott. Far from a great film imo.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 7, 2014)

jamwerks @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> I saw "The Counselor" (2013) by, Ridley Scott. Far from a great film imo.



But Prometheus was great...

not.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 7, 2014)

OK...OK! I'm sorry.. I was listening to Hannibal again and I got emotional. :( 

I apologies to Mr.Zimmer if my question was impolite.

So what happened between Antoine Fuqua and Hans Zimmer ? :D (I'm kidding!)


----------



## AR (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, well...
Maybe Ridley tried something new after working with Harry Gregson-Williams on Kingdom of Heaven (I think Hans didn't take the job, cause he couldn't)
But after that Hans recommend his (back then) editor Marc Streitenfeld to Ridley who worked on several Ridley Scott movies before. That guy has done a pretty good job on American Gangster and Robin Hood. So let's see... Maybe Ridley and Hans join for a reunion on the upcoming Moses film. But I think both want to do something new.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 7, 2014)

People move on to different things.That's just how it goes.No reason to read too much into it.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a privacy even for well known artists. No one should have a problem with this!


----------



## schatzus (Mar 7, 2014)

Why no Buggles reunion Hans?


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 7, 2014)

schatzus @ Fri Mar 07 said:


> Why no Buggles reunion Hans?



Haha beat me to it... Also, I'd like to know what Hans had for dinner last night. Could you please chime in sir?


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 7, 2014)

Haha after all, we know about maestro's colourful socks


----------

